# Is this a Termite?



## imachabeli (Oct 8, 2009)

We just bought a house and previous owner had termite treatment done last year. 
Two days ago I found a couple of unknown species (on the picture) in the kitchen and dozen in the backyard. Yesterday guys from pest pest control arrived an said that that's not a termite but they looked really unsure, plus since house is on the annual contract they have zero motivation to acknowledge even if these are termites.
Attached are the pictures.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

looks like an earwig for the most part. A bit odd shaped compared to what I am used to seeing but basically correct.

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...&sa=1&q=earwig&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.skpestelimination.com/about/pest_pics/termites.gif


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

scroll down just a bit on this link. There is an earwig pictured that, to me, looks identical to your pictures.

and here is a European earwig. Looks very similar.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

nap said:


> looks like an earwig for the most part. A bit odd shaped compared to what I am used to seeing but basically correct.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...&sa=1&q=earwig&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


 
Thats because it is!:yes::laughing:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Thats because it is!:yes::laughing:


well, there are a few different species of earwigs and those are a bit different than the ones I have around my place. 










Get it? It's an ear with a wig on it; an ear wig!!:whistling2:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

It's an earwig...they appear to be immature specimens because of the short abdomens on the ones in the pics.

They are harmless to people and animals, although like a most insects they like warm, dark, places...like the contactors on your condensing unit. I also find them plugging my hose nozzles every summer.

Here is some info copied and pasted from the web (so it must be true!)...

"Earwigs eat an omnivorous diet of other insects and plants. This diet can be beneficial: earwigs feed on aphids, mites, fleas, and insect eggs. Unfortunately, in gardens they munch on dahlias, marigolds, lettuce, potatoes, and hostas. They will also feed on mosses, lichens, and algae. Earwigs are active at night and hide during the day in almost any dark, confined space, particularly if it is moist."


----------



## imachabeli (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone responded. The species I cought definitely look like earwigs.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I put my glasses on and looked real close,, Nope, thats not KC


----------

